# Stahl's Replacement Parts $



## ProArtShirts (May 3, 2010)

So I've been a big fan of Stahl's for awhile. Really happy with their heat transfer vinyl and the heat press and hat press I own. Having the tech support available 24/7 is great and the equipment is USA made. 

Today I found out that the main circuit board on my Hotronix Auto Open Heat Press (STX20 made in 2014) needs to be replaced. Cost of the board with ground shipping is $233. This is really basic electronics - two timers and a temp control. It beeps and releases an electromagnet when timer #2 ends. Plus it displays the down force of the platen - still not real high tech. Your postal scale uses the same technology.

I feel I'm getting ripped off by the price of replacement parts. My next heat press might be a Geo Knight. Anyone that's used either brand I'd appreciate your input.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

ProArtShirts said:


> So I've been a big fan of Stahl's for awhile. Really happy with their heat transfer vinyl and the heat press and hat press I own. Having the tech support available 24/7 is great and the equipment is USA made.
> 
> Today I found out that the main circuit board on my Hotronix Auto Open Heat Press (STX20 made in 2014) needs to be replaced. Cost of the board with ground shipping is $233. This is really basic electronics - two timers and a temp control. It beeps and releases an electromagnet when timer #2 ends. Plus it displays the down force of the platen - still not real high tech. Your postal scale uses the same technology.
> 
> I feel I'm getting ripped off by the price of replacement parts. My next heat press might be a Geo Knight. Anyone that's used either brand I'd appreciate your input.


We have never needed to replace any major electronic part on any of our presses. I highly recommend Geo Knight, best customer service/support of any company we have ever dealt with. The cost of parts are very reasonable. The price does seam a little high for your replacement part to me, but I am use to geo knight pricing.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

There was a court case some decades ago that has had lasting impacts on everything from the book publishing industry to replacement parts for cars and presses. It involved Thor Power Tools and the IRS. The end result was that it became more difficult (and potentially expensive) for companies to walk the line between holding sufficient inventory and being stuck with stuff they can't sell, as they could no longer write down inventory in the same way.

Perhaps they _are_ taking advantage since they know how expensive it would be to get a human to diagnose and fix such an item. But actually that price doesn't seem too out of line given what a press like that costs new.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

$233 for a part or $2,000 for a new heat press. Choice seems obvious to me. 

Our Hotronix is 10 years old and still going strong. Had to replace a $60 on/off switch earlier this year and that's it.

Not many reasons out there to have to change out $2,000 heat presses, the least of them is a $233 part.


----------



## ProArtShirts (May 3, 2010)

splathead said:


> $233 for a part or $2,000 for a new heat press. Choice seems obvious to me.
> 
> Our Hotronix is 10 years old and still going strong. Had to replace a $60 on/off switch earlier this year and that's it.
> 
> Not many reasons out there to have to change out $2,000 heat presses, the least of them is a $233 part.


Wow you should work for DOD procurement they love over paying for parts. The overall price of a machine doesn't affect the price of an individual part.


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

While I do agree that the parts can be pricey. In my pricing, I do set a small percentage per job towards wear and tear on my equipment. I blew my board because of a short from my plug coming loose in the back and had to replace the part. 
One thing that sticks with me when I see pricing on overseas presses is where am I going to find parts if it goes down? Chances are I'm screwed. 
My Hotronix is a 08 and I find comfort in the fact that I can find parts for anything on my press and keep the show rolling. 
I make money on my press daily and depend on it daily so parts replacement prices do not rank high on my issues in my shop. In my mind, it's a piece of important equipment that will someday fail and I need to plan accordingly.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Jim. Have you questioned Hotronix on the cost? They are a very reputable company with excellent customer service and I do not think they would overcharge intentionally.


----------



## ProArtShirts (May 3, 2010)

I love the product, and I may be wrong but I bet that's just what they charge. To them it's probably a cost of engineering and manufacturing. The functions that this board can do, not worth the price in this 21st century world. I know all the money is in the chassis and the heat platen that's why it has a lifetime warranty. $233 for a board (shipped) when a Raspberry Pi can basically do the same functions for $75 - not a realistic price.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I would be curious to hear what they say after you contact them.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Not familiar with the part in question, but what I usually do is check for bulged or leaking capacitors. Then I check for microscopic cracks in the soldering and the circuit itself (a Loupe is required). I have repaired many expensive things this way. 

Failing that, ask around for a good electronics technician. Those who really know what they are doing, can do miracles. Keep asking until you find one. Last time I paid $50 to repair an $800 board.


----------



## ProArtShirts (May 3, 2010)

No reply from Stahls yet but I got this email from Geo Knight

Thanks for the email! All of our digital heat presses use the Digital Knight Controller - which is warranted for 3 years, and is extremely industrial grade and robust. The full electronics kit of controller/wires/power-parts is only $135! It is Super easy and fast to get back to like-new condition electrically on our presses.

An extra year over Stahl's on the warranty for the controller and about $100 cheaper if it has to be replaced.


----------



## ProArtShirts (May 3, 2010)

48 hours later no response from Stahl's regarding the cost of the board.

Next press I get will be a Geo Knight. Same lifetime warranty on heat platen, lower priced replacement parts.


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey there! Going to the same problem as you are. We have to stahls hotronix swing away 16 x 20 presses the temperature is no longer regulated. It's costing well over $300 to replace just the board never mind all the old crispy wiring. I have a third stahls hotronix heat press that broke in the middle when I asked to purchase a replacement part they said they stop producing that 20 years ago. That's not my problem if we paid almost $2,500 for it we should be guaranteed replacement parts.

We do also have two Geo Knight dk20 SP and one regular Geo Knight 20. The difference between the three is two of them are are power and one of them is manual power. But all three for the past 30 years have interchangeable computer parts. We have been replacing all our stahls with Geo Knights. Then you stahls hotronix Fusion looks like a nightmare


----------



## andyboy (May 28, 2006)

Definitely call Stahl's parts department. Very helpful. I love my Hotronix Auto-Clam. 
But call. Don't email customer service.




I also loved my Geo Knight press as well. Their customer service was very good via email.



If I had to replace parts, I'd certainly go with the what the maker offers.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

MadeDesigns said:


> I have a third stahls hotronix heat press that broke in the middle when I asked to purchase a replacement part they said they stop producing that 20 years ago. That's not my problem if we paid almost $2,500 for it we should be guaranteed replacement parts.


Isn't that a bit extreme, expecting a manufacturer to stock parts for something that became obsolete 20 years ago? I can't see how that could be a profitable business model. Automobiles are sold in far greater numbers than heat presses. Good luck trying to find OEM and in some cases even aftermarket parts for 20+ year old cars.


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

tfalk said:


> Isn't that a bit extreme, expecting a manufacturer to stock parts for something that became obsolete 20 years ago? I can't see how that could be a profitable business model. Automobiles are sold in far greater numbers than heat presses. Good luck trying to find OEM and in some cases even aftermarket parts for 20+ year old cars.



My problem is not manufacture profitability.Comparing heat press' to automobiles is like comparing apples to oranges. The market for automobiles is much wider than that of the heat press industry with respect to printers and dry cleaners.


The problem is finding parts in a timely manner to keep operations going. Having to "Share" a heat press is time consuming. 



We weren't trying to save money in that aspect. We would have paid any price for that part at the time.


Due to the fact that we couldn't get a replacement part we had to purchase a new heat press, we purchased a Geo knight dk20sp. 



We never have problems getting replacement parts for our Geo knight presses and we have one from 2005. Hix has been a pleasure to deal for parts they have a whole site just for that. 



I have been able to find parts at HPN for our cheap china presses even though we bought them elsewhere. 







Maintenance is usually simple but this time it was not possible.


----------

